# My heart is broken. RIP Mikey.



## Balloonatic (Apr 21, 2020)

It is very tough to write through the tears at this moment. My oldest, dearest friend Mike Leebolt, you know him as *TR6SC*, passed yesterday from melanoma. I got the text just now. I'm still in shock and processing. 

Mike Leebolt was much more than a friend to me, he was my brother for over 40 years. I know many of you met him over the years so you know what an incredible guy he was. I still can't believe it, I've been robbed. 

Smile as often as you can, and be happy. Life is short. RIP Miguelito. I was lucky to know you for so many great years. 

Justin Pinchot
Balloonatic O-O


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2020)

What a shock, talked with him a couple times over the years. Really nice guy, he will be missed. Very sad to hear this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2020)

No!!!!! OMG....what??? I haven't spoken to him for a bit, but I had no idea. I'm so glad I was able to ride alongside him, chat here on the Cabe and over too many beers on a few occasions. We even got in trouble for ducking out on everyone to down a few at the Marin ride. Rest easy my friend...Cheers.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 21, 2020)

May God bless you and his family.


----------



## tryder (Apr 21, 2020)

This is a huge loss.
What a great guy and talented individual.
Always a lot of fun talking to and riding with.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this. Sorry for your loss and the CABE's.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks for posting those pix fordmike and tryder... I still can't believe it. I'm in total shock. Just one of my very favorite people for over 40 years, more a brother to me than my own family. I'm seriously gonna miss that f-er... I'm nauseous thinking he's gone.  So many, so many great memories... this one really hurts.  I was sure we had so many more years with him.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2020)

sorry to hear this, hang in there.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 21, 2020)

So sorry to hear this news.
My condolences to all concerned. 
A lovely,  helpful guy.
Very sad news.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2020)

OH Bummer!
Always a good time when Mike was there!
Treasure the memories.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh man, I'm devastated. He was a class act and always a hoot to hang out with. We lost a shining star in the bike world. So deeply sorry for all affected.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 21, 2020)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m in shock as well.
In fact, I’m sort of waiting for Mike to chime in here, in a Twainesque way, to tell us that reports of his death have been greatly exaggerated.
I can hear his voice, and they way he would say just that.
I had no idea, that he was battling cancer.
I guess none of us did.
Super cool guy who brought his wit and wisdom along for the ride.
I am so sad to think that our wheels will never roll together again.
So long, Mike!
You will be greatly missed, by all of your brothers and sisters, from the Cyclone Coaster/Rolling Relics Vintage Bicycle Rides.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 21, 2020)

Devastating news.  A great man. Im honored to have known him. Picture is last round we shared on ride in Sebastopol Ca. R.I.P brother.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 21, 2020)

SUCKS!  more sad news.  I guess?,  on the bright side, it wasn't this f-ing virus that took him.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2020)

@TR6SC


----------



## kreika (Apr 21, 2020)

I met Mike on the SF Rolling Relics ride. What a character! He was a blast to talk too and awesome to ride with. I was always in awe at his explanation of his workmanship and latest projects. I’m truly saddened to hear this terrible news. You will be missed!!!!! Ride on to the next adventure and may peace be with you.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh man sad news. Mike was the best and I feel lucky to have known him. I really connected with him last summer on the Marin ride. 

@Balloonatic - You and Mike both separately told me I really should meet the other during private conversations. I think that speaks to your friendship and I am so sorry for your loss of a dear friend. It looks like you and I should finally get together in person next time we are in each other's neck of the woods to celebrate his life.


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow... I’m at a loss for words! We just talked a few weeks ago, tried calling him last week with no reply and no return call... started to make me wonder.  I’m at a loss for words. He truly was a great person.  I enjoyed our conversations a lot. See you on the other side Mikey!!!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry to hear this, Rest in Peace fellow bike rider.


----------



## Boris (Apr 21, 2020)

My condolences to all that knew him. He sounded like a great guy.


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2020)

Well Mike, you were always looking down on us during our rides and now you really are, Rest In Peace my brother & ride on!


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2020)

Always sad when our bike community shrinks.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry I never met him but had some nice conversations about Silver Kings and Triumph motorcycles. Very sad news


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 21, 2020)

*Mike... thank you for the friendship .. keep inspiring others up there  ...  my thoughts are with you - your friends & family ...it won't be the same down here without you .. Frank 



*


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the nice comments and photos... He was one of a kind. So many, SO MANY great stories... when we can all gather again we should do a ride and a few beers in his honor. Mike was more of a brother to me than my own, I was so lucky to know him all these years. I can't think of many people who brightened and contributed to my life more than Mike Leebolt. I'm so heartbroken. If you ever met Mike you know what I'm talking about. One of the funniest, kindest, most helpful people you ever want to meet. Beyond talented, and beyond humble, and just a joy to be around. There's never more laughing than when you're hangin with Mikey.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 21, 2020)

In the middle of my Twin Bar build, Mike messaged me & said he'd be coming thru town on his way home and wanted to stop by and say Hi. Never met him or talked to him before other than a few little convos on here... When he arrived, and my dog didn't even think about barking at him (like it does everyone else) I knew he was a special person. I had just finished painting my fenders, for the last time, and handed one to him to look at. He held it as if it was his newborn child... We sat and talked for 4 1/2 hrs... I will say this, he was one of the most interesting men I have ever met... He took a liking to my doggo, and when I messaged him a thank you, he sent this pic back.... 





I talked with quite often after that, most of it not about bikes....he loved his furniture collection...
He sent a message after Christmas, and I called just to say Hi. I told him when it warmed up, I'd get up there for a ride with him..





I am truly heart broken over this....
We lost one of the good guys......


----------



## gkeep (Apr 21, 2020)

I read this standing in line waiting to get in the grocery store. He gave ms a liftime of memories in the short time i knew him, he and Ruthie, And his ex Beth who lives close to them. amazingly kind a giving people that you don't meet everyday. I have to add that there are many people alive because of mike. He worked on a heart surgery team, he ran the machinery that keeps your blood oxygenated, warm and flowing during open heart surgery.

mike has stayed with us the last two years for the rolling relics sf ride. And a coupe otherd times when he passed through the bay area. I'm devastated by this, my wife and kids as well. He and Ruthie were surrogate parents for my daughter going to humblot state. She had numerous taco dinners with them hed pick her up in his new red Porsche. dont know how I'll tell them...
When Abbies room mate got a late flight home after Christmas break Mike volunterred to pick her up at the Eureka airport and drop her up at the dorms. he had never met her but he has a daughter the same age. 68 years old with the zest for life of an 8 year old and the wisdom and life skills of an 800 year old.

Mikes last text to me exactly 4 weeks ago...
"Did I ever tell you about growing up in a cloth diaper laundry? "

Yup, we had some hilarious talks over beers about our childhoods and crazy things we've done for jobs. so many stories...

Here are some photos now that I'm home not the computer. And here he is on the GG bridge with a couple likely suspects in 2018!



Mike and our daughter on the fantastic Rolling Relics Marin Mountain Bike Museum ride last summer.



In 2019 he brought one of his 4 hi wheelers, 1885. He gave all the kids not the block and change to ride at our weekly Friday night Happy Hour. Later Evelyn, on the bike said "this was the best happy hour ever!! And it was.



Then Mike turned the bike over to my neighbor Brad so he could go back and talk to my next door neighbor Bob. Mike and Bob went to Jr High together in San Francisco and as they talked found out Mike best buddies in Jr High became Bobs best buddies. Mikes family moved from SF to San Diego between Jr High and High School.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 21, 2020)

I was only able to talk to Mike on a few occasions, but always walked away with a greater insight on bikes and everything else. He was just so easy to talk with and always made you feel at ease. This is a great loss for our community. My prayers with his family.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 21, 2020)

My condolences,  sounds like he was a very nice man. Thoughts and prayers for all he touched,in and out of the cycling community. 
Hammerhead


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 21, 2020)

gkeep said:


> I read this standing in line waiting to get in the grocery store. He gave ms a liftime of memories in the short time i knew him, he and Ruthie, And his ex Beth who lives close to them. amazingly kind a giving people that you don't meet everyday.
> 
> mike has stayed with us the last two years for the rolling relics sf ride. And a coupe otherd times when he passed through the bay area. I'm devastated by this, my wife and kids as well. He and Ruthie were surrogate parents for my daughter going to humblot state. She had numerous taco dinners with them hed pick her up in his new red Porsche. dont know how I'll tell them...
> When Abbies room mate got a late flight home after Christmas break Mike volunterred to pick her up at the Eureka airport and drop her up at the dorms. he had never met her but he has a daughter the same age. 68 years old with the zest for life of an 8 year old and the wisdom and life skills of an 800 year old.



Great tribute.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2020)

A couple more pics....
for the grieving.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 21, 2020)

I never had the pleasure to meet Mike , only the pleasure to talk to him over the phone a few times. Wow what a gentleman and could build just about anything. He was building a Monark 5 bar about the same time I started with mine so we spoke quite a few times. He’s going to be missed . You guy are so fortunate to have meet him in person. He will be in my prayers


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 21, 2020)

Here's a shot he sent me a couple years ago. Mike climbing El Capitan in 1988.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry to hear this.  Never met Mike but by reading all these messages he was a good guy.  Obviously made a difference with who met him.  That doesn't happen all the time.  
Sounds like good memories were shared.   Hopefully he still enjoying the ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2020)

I haven’t stopped thinking about him all day.
These testimonials, are both heart breaking and reaffirming.
A spoke just broke on our wheel, and it just won’t roll as true as it once did without Mike.


----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2020)

My deepest sympathy and condolences to you and his family. Unfortunately , I never had the chance to meet him. We have lost a brother in our CABE world, for now he rides in Heaven's Chapter. 
Ride and Rest In Peace.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 21, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> @Balloonatic - You and Mike both separately told me I really should meet the other during private conversations. I think that speaks to your friendship and I am so sorry for your loss of a dear friend. It looks like you and I should finally get together in person next time we are in each other's neck of the woods to celebrate his life.



Yes! Most definitely. Once quarantine is over we will plan a memorial ride, or BBQ or something... there are so many Mike stories that need to be told. If you find yourself in So. Cal, be sure to look me up.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 21, 2020)

I met Mike Leebolt in 1980. I was 18, he was 28. I had balloon tire bikes, but he rode unicycles, high-wheelers, and was so damn gymnastic... anything he wanted to do he could do... he learned to walk a tightrope, or juggle just for the fun of it. And just a masterful craftsman. He helped me get my first high-wheeler, and we rode with a big group all over the valley floor in Yosemite. I'll never forget it, it was the trip of a lifetime. Always up for any adventure, and always with a smile or laughter. He was truly one of a kind, and truly the best friend I've ever had. 

I've never met anyone before or since like him. He had a genuine love and interest in other people and could have a conversation with anyone about anything and talk intelligently about any subject. He was searingly intelligent, but humble and never pedantic. And a funnier guy you'll never meet... my face would ache from laughing and smiling so much after hours long visits that lasted into the wee hours of the night. 

He did kitchen and bathroom remodels but decided one day at about 40 years old he wanted to stop swinging hammers, so went to school to be a perfusionist, the guy who stops your heart and pumps your blood while they do surgery on it, then restarts it again. He was the oldest guy in the class, but of course aced all his exams, and started working right away. He made everything he did look so effortless. He could literally do anything he wanted to do, just naturally talented in so many fields. I'm sure some of you have seen his posts on repairs he did to Silver Kings... and the patience and time he took polishing them. I just don't know how he did it all. And generous beyond belief. I asked him about the best way to polish a pitted aluminum top on a hex tube light, and before I know it he's taken it, built a wood bull for it, and hand polished it to a mirror finish, then sent it to me. He was just that guy. 

I miss him so much; I'm so grateful and thankful he was my friend for 4 decades. I love you Mikey, you brought so much light, happiness and joy to everyone who met you, especially me.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 22, 2020)

Sounds like a great guy, you were all fortunate to have called him your friend, prayers for his family and friends, RIP.

-Mike


----------



## gkeep (Apr 22, 2020)

My introduction to Mike goes back a couple years when I was trying to get the New Departure Model A on the Pierce to stop back pedaling and actually stop. You can see in the thread as usual Mike jumps in with some sage advice. After replacing some parts I'm trying to get the shark toothed cog off and he makes a suggestion. A couple days later a package arrives in the mail box with a tool he fabricated by welding large nut to an old ND Model D clutch so you can hold it in a vice, thread in your driver and hold it in place to use the chain whip on the cog. He said to take my time getting it back to him. It worked like a charm. At this point I had no idea who he was, just another CABEr with a wealth of knowledge and great advice.

For 28 years I've worked at the solid waste transfer station in San Francisco, occasionally rescuing historic artifacts like my bikes, tools, you name it. Just a few months before I had found a box with sets of old San Francisco post cards from the 1930s. He mentioned that he had lived out near Ocean Beach as a child in the 60s so I thought I'd send the tool back with a set of the postcards as a thank you. Couple days later I get a text from him, "Amigo, how did you know about the  post cards? And who said anything about payment? I might have to come down there and but you a cup of coffee!" Well, it turns out Mike had a collection of vintage  post cards as amazing as his stable of vintage bikes and motorcycles. The world works in mysterious ways...and a bromance was born.;

Last year we had a long chat about British bikes and different standards for nuts, threads, etc. because I'd rescued a nice 50s Rudge Whitworth frame and wanted to find some rims and build it up. A few days later a package arrives on the porch, a set of British Standard wrenches/spanners. What a guy!

The shot Mike texted me of some of his postcard displays. His restored Star in the background.



My wife took some shots on our last ride and the hike he took us on when we moved our daughter up to Arcata last fall. Of course he had a nice variety of bikes for all of us on our Tour De Eureka















.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry to hear of this. I never had the opportunity to meet him but could see his life was full. I am sure his family will miss him the most.  Sending good thoughts moving forward..


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2020)

Back when I posted about the tragic death of a crazy guy in the desert, who had been killed while flying his home built steam powered rocket.
It didn’t surprise me that Mike chimed in, and that he had actually payed the guy a visit while he was working out how to build his home made rocket.
Of course he did!
That was Mike.
I’m sure he had an interesting conversation with the guy.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow, I love all the photos, stories and posts here, that was Mike. Expansive, adventurous, passionate about whatever was happening, fiercely mechanical, hysterically funny, witty, generous... and man! the sheer volume of knowledge that departed with him is staggering. He knew details about SO many things. He sold me my first (real) high-wheeler, an 1886 Coventry Club racer... and I asked him about a hub lamp for it. I got the education of a lifetime just on hub lamps.. he knew EVERYTHING you could want to know about vintage mechanical stuff and was always learning more about new things. He was not a know-it-all by any stretch, he would always learn from others as much as he educated them. 

I always knew Mike was special (he would have made a joke here) and loved him truly from the minute I met him. Seeing all the comments here simply corroborate what I always knew about him. You'll notice in almost every photo he's smiling or laughing. When he would come visit, the giggling would start instantly, and not stop until he left. He was the best friend I have ever had. I know he touched a lot of people here, I'm so glad so many of you got to know him or at least talk to him. 

I will keep you all posted on any celebrations of life for Mike, and when quarantining is over we'll do a memorial ride for him and maybe a party with a lot of laughter and a few drinks... 

Until then, stay safe everyone. I've said it for a long time, bike people are the best. Of all the collector communities I have been a part of, the bike people are the warmest, friendliest, most supportive folks you could ask for. Mike Leebolt was the epitome of that, I'm proud and happy to have known him and had his friendship for so long.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 22, 2020)

*Well,, Like most that meet him ,,Which I did a few times on SF rides ,,simply a Very Nice Guy from way up Northern Cal,..it was last year,,The Sunday after the SF ride ,,My wife and I and my Pops who lives with us opened up our house.It was Mikey who took da time out to talk to my pop on the stoop of our house for ten or maybe fifteen minutes,,and a while later Mikey says to my wife and I,,, that,not only does my pop look good for his age,and the fact that we take care of him,,you guys are doin the right thing,,and we looked at him and said ,,I am sure you would do the same and ,,He said I did the same as you guys are doing,,Did not think to much of it until I read of Mikeys Passing and It pains me alot.Here are some photos of Mikey and Island Schwinn,,taken in some oil cans ,,and my Pop who is a Shelby Fan still to this day
REST IN PEACE MIKEY
And if Slick and the Crew can pull off this years SF ride WE WILL BE THERE ,,FOR YOU ,,IN SPIRIT!!!



*


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for sharing that Rudy. That's just who Mike was. In the 80s I asked him if he knew anyone to redo a bathroom at my mom's house and he instantly said "I'll do it!... and you'll help me." My mom had no money so he did it for basically cost. I helped him of course, but he ended up doing most of it himself showing me how to tile, etc.

I came over to check on progress late in the day one day, and Mike and my mom were sitting at the table and she's made him coffee and cookies, and the two of them are babbling away about literature, and laughing their heads off. From then on they asked about each other always. Each time he came to see me he would make a point to not only ask about my mom, who is almost 92 now, but would insist we go visit whenever we could.

Mike loved talking to the older folks and gleaning their experience and hearing their perspectives and stories. He loved to hear history first hand from those that lived it, and get the context often lost in books or other mediums.

His lady just sent me a photo of us in his phone I didn't know he even took. We were riding with the Foothill Flyers in Monrovia.  It's completely indicative of virtually every visit with Mike, we both look about to spray food all over the place with peals of laughter. I've never laughed more with anyone than with Mike.

The other photo is of him at about the time I met him... riding a unicycle holding his daughter Erin and young son Spencer. He was newly a grandfather to baby Nora by his daughter Erin, I'm so glad he got to see grandchildren.

He was one of the constants in my life for so many years, and we would go deep in conversations for hours. We talked about things I never talked about with anyone else. He was such a gem of a person, and always so present it's hard to conceive he's gone. I have a lifetime's worth of great memories though I will cherish forever.

He was one of a kind. Rest in Peace Mike, I'll see you on the other side.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 23, 2020)

This sucks to hear of the passing of a fellow CABE member. Especially of something like that. He certainly did not let it bring him down. RIP sir.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 24, 2020)

My condolences to the family friends and fellow cabers who have the chance to share whit him nice conversations, histories bikes rides and more that now are special good memories!!! We have an angel flying to the heavens in two wheels!!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 24, 2020)

PS note: if do you gather together to present respect,well earned!!! Take some goods photos of the event for those who lives far away! Like me but shares your loss!!! Keep riding in two wheels!!!


----------



## Pauliemon (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds like Mike was one hell of a guy and a tremendous loss to many here. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 25, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Here's a shot he sent me a couple years ago. Mike climbing El Capitan in 1988.



At this point, Mike was *not* an experienced climber, but he had met Charles Cole, founder of 510 the climbing shoe company and convinced Cole to help him climb Half Dome. An astonishing feat for a novice climber and a testament to Leebolts athletic ability and agility, and sheer determination. He was fearless and wildly adventurous.  He didn't talk much about things like that, he just did it, then maybe told you about it later, or sent you a photo like this one decades after the fact. 

If you look at his posts here, when someone would compliment his talent or ability he would always defer, and say he was just happy to play in the sandbox with those more accomplished than himself, but I know few people more accomplished, or more humble.


----------



## Coot (Apr 25, 2020)

I met Mike over 25+ years ago after selling him a Star bicycle. He taught me how to ride a penny farthing, at one point sold me his cherished Colson tandem, and would occasionally show up on my front porch to brighten my life. I will miss him dearly. 

My condolences to all who knew and loved him.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2020)

Wow, so very touching all this man did in his life. I can see he was very special, and will be remembered by so many. HEARTBREAKING loss, but he certainly made his mark and will be remembered forever. Guys like this don't die, they just step aside to another form and continue to live in our memories. RIP Mike, I wish I had met you, but feel I did with all the pictures and stories and can't help but feel a lump of sadness in my chest. Thanks.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 25, 2020)

The kind of guy you meet once and then always remember.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 25, 2020)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 26, 2020)

Please give my and our condolences to his family. I'm glad that I got to meet him on the Marin rides.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 26, 2020)

Coot said:


> I met Mike over 25+ years ago after selling him a Star bicycle. He taught me how to ride a penny farthing, at one point sold me his cherished Colson tandem, and would occasionally show up on my front porch to brighten my life. I will miss him dearly.
> 
> My condolences to all who knew and loved him.



@Coot, I believe he still has that Star, thanks for sharing that story that he would show up and brighten your life. It's exactly how I felt every time he would come visit. To be harshly honest, I tolerate many of the friends in my life, but after getting my fill, I want them to go home and let me alone. I like my own company and have always done just fine left alone to play with my projects or toys. My wife says I'm an inward facing extrovert.. I like people and I'm social, but get my fill of people quickly and want to be left to my own devices most of the time. 

Mike is the one exception in my life; when he would show up I would drop everything and spend as many hours as I could with him. I never got tired of his company, and would beg him to come stay so we could hang out. It was always like a vacation with him, I would look forward to his visits and miss him when he was gone. It was like that since I met him in 1980, and continued on until this month. 

It's said that we don't know what we have until we lose it, but that's not true with Mike. I always knew what a gem he was and always really appreciated his friendship. I keep calling him my brother, but the truth is he was better to me than my blood, he was like no other friend to me. It's so gratifying to hear all these great stories about him, and that so many of you got to know him or were touched by him. 

In all the years I knew him, there was never a harsh word, ill feelings or anything less than just pure goodness. We really lost a good one when Mike Leebolt departed, RIP Mikey, you left a great legacy behind.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2020)

This was my favorite shot of the Marin ride in 2018.
Do these guys look clueless or what?
I gave the caption to the photo.
“Does anyone know, how to ride one of these things?”
But of course, Mike could practically fly on his high wheel.
But I just thought the look on his face for this photo was a classic.
Always the one to turn people on, and suggest that you climb up on that thing and have a go.
I can honestly say, that I don’t think I would ever allow someone to climb aboard my high wheel unless I was sure, they knew what they were doing.
 I’ve always said, that there are some people who should be allowed to live forever.
Mike was one of those people.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 26, 2020)

Mike was always saying, "next ride I'll take you to a big parking lot and teach you to ride the Rational". All I could think of was him trusting me on a high wheeler he had spent hour and hours rebuilding and restoring. Thats it in the picture. Those grips that look like Ivory he turned himself. He poured epoxy into toilet paper rolls and turned them on hie lathe. Toilet paper rolls?!! Thats was some serious out of the box thinking!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh Man! Marty, I love that photo! The wry look on his face is classic Leebolt. Of course Mike taught me to ride a high-wheeler too. I'm lucky to break 5' 7" on a good day, but he started me out on a 60" bike, that was the only bike available that day. I did pretty well considering I could barely reach the pedals, but when it came to stopping.. OY! I had to keep riding because I couldn't get off the thing... I ended up slowing down enough to hug a passing phone pole, it was the only way. We laughed until I wet myself. No helmets in those days, but I was young and resilient. We rode constantly... every chance we got.

He taught me how to stall, how to mount side saddle throwing my leg over the seat from an 11 o'clock pedal position, and the "Mexican brake" among many other high-wheel tricks. So many great memories. I'm looking to see if I have photos of the ride in Yosemite Valley. You haven't lived until you have ridden the valley floor by high-wheel. We camped, rode and ate like bohemians for a week. One of the best, most memorable trips of my lifetime. I did my first and thankfully only triple header on a high wheel in Yosemite on that trip, luckily it was in a berm of pine needles or I wouldn't have survived. And that's just one trip, I have so many stories like the time we rode high-wheelers in the Pasadena Centennial parade in 1987. It involves wearing period knickers I made myself that split when I was mounting the bike and caught the seat on the way up and made me do a header. Of course it was the 80s so I was commando, and the lady behind us in her car got an eyeful she'll never forget. That story was revisited every time we saw each other to spitting laughter.

We really need to have a party to celebrate Mike and tell some stories... hopefully this summer sometime.


----------



## Jesper (Apr 28, 2020)

Although I am new here and on the other side of the continent; everyone's words photos and tributes show what a man he was! If I was gone tomorrow I could only hope for a tenth (and even be more than happy with that) of the kind words expressed here. Sorry for you all!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> It is very tough to write through the tears at this moment. My oldest, dearest friend Mike Leebolt, you know him as *TR6SC*, passed yesterday from melanoma. I got the text just now. I'm still in shock and processing.
> 
> Mike Leebolt was much more than a friend to me, he was my brother for over 40 years. I know many of you met him over the years so you know what an incredible guy he was. I still can't believe it, I've been robbed.
> 
> ...



Very sorry to hear about your dearly departed friend. My heart felt prayers go out to you and all the CABE members who are grieving  his untimely passing. The world will surely be minus a loving and caring soul. God speed and rest in peace Mickey. Razin.


----------



## kevin x (Apr 30, 2020)

So sorry to learn of Mike's passing. He was truly a great guy.


----------



## Whizzerpro (May 11, 2020)

Rest in peace.  May God bring peace and comfort to all family and friends.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 13, 2020)

I just got back from a 4 day, 1300 mile road trip up to see Mike's family. It was healing and cathartic. He left me some projects which I will complete in his honor. His family found some photos of us in 1995 riding high-wheels and him riding a 52" unicycle in a parade in Redlands, CA. He's in the red rimmed beanie and suspenders, and I'm in the tan pea cap and bow tie. Hard to believe we were both so lithe, slim and youthful only 25 short years ago. ;o)


----------



## TR6C (Nov 18, 2021)

Balloonatic said:


> I just got back from a 4 day, 1300 mile road trip up to see Mike's family. It was healing and cathartic. He left me some projects which I will complete in his honor. His family found some photos of us in 1995 riding high-wheels and him riding a 52" unicycle in a parade in Redlands, CA. He's in the red rimmed beanie and suspenders, and I'm in the tan pea cap and bow tie. Hard to believe we were both so lithe, slim and youthful only 25 short years ago. ;o)
> 
> View attachment 1193384



Justin, I met you with Mike at a coffee shop in Southern California a few years back.  We were down there for a vintage motorcycle show in Catalina.  Just came across your post "RIP Mikey" and it struck a chord.  Mike was a "best friend" to so many. If you ever make it up to Eureka, please look me up.  It would be great to reconnect and share stories about Mike.  Ruth has my number.  Take care.  Luke Omey


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 19, 2021)

I never met him, or chatted with him on the CABE, but these tributes truly attest to what a great guy he was. Look at that smile! It lights-up every picture with him in it. I am sorry for my CABE friends who knew & miss him. Looked and sounded like a great person to know. God Bless. Ride On. 🙏 🚴‍♂️


----------

